# Nissan LEAF CCS upgrade, DIY How-to



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,
Since I've now done battery upgrades & power upgrades, it is time to move on towards charger upgrades. The development in Europe seems to be >90% CCS for new quickchargers, so we need this for the aging LEAF platform.

I'll be doing the first pilot vehicle over the winter, I'll post video updates as more progress is made.

The end result will be a how to wiki/github page with all the components you need and instructions for how to do this modification on your own. Oh and did I mention all this will be *available for free? *Let's get started, here's the first video:


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

@Dala just found your Patreon link: Patreon 

I hope others in the channel also join in.


----------



## scubascooby (Jun 21, 2021)

The Leaf was the most common connector used in Europe by a country mile so they standardised on one of the least common.

I hope this project works.

Do newer Leafs (leaves ?) have the newer connector ?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Newer LEAFs have Type2 instead of Type1, but the Chademo is still present. So this upgrade will also be applicable for the 2018-2022 LEAFs!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

The CCS repository is now live! Let the development commence!








Home · dalathegreat/Nissan-LEAF-CCS Wiki


Information for how to add CCS to your LEAF, keeping it relevant for many years to come! - Home · dalathegreat/Nissan-LEAF-CCS Wiki




github.com


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

My workshops electrical system is now capable of getting a quickcharger installed! CCS here I come!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

The voltage sensing board is now available for purchase from EVcreate. I've updated the components needed on the wiki page.










Here's a direct link if anyone playing along at home wants to get it: Voltage sense board for BMW i3 LIM CCS fast charging - EVcreate

Crazy exciting stuff to get this moving forwards


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

The next piece of this puzzle arrived. I now have a 40kW CCS/Chademo quickcharger in my workshop 🤭
This will make development so much easier!


----------

